# The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## andrea (Nov 19, 2012)

This thing has been all over my tumblr dash so I decided to read the first book. The book itself wasn't all that impressing and some characters are a bit one-dimensional, but I liked it nonetheless.

The movie looks promising, though. Definitely worth watching if only for the plot twist at the end


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Tssss. Another Twilight movie in the making. And whats up with these "from the best selling-" shit I see in every trailer? 

And lol fighting demons from hell with a flamethrower???


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> This thing has been all over my tumblr dash so I decided to read the first book. The book itself wasn't all that impressing and some characters are a bit one-dimensional, but I liked it nonetheless.
> 
> The movie looks promising, though. Definitely worth watching if only for the plot twist at the end



I picked up the book too, I'm midway through. The character are pretty bland and predictable for the most part so far, but apparently the series picks up in the following book.


----------



## andrea (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Tssss. Another Twilight movie in the making. And whats up with these "from the best selling-" shit I see in every trailer?
> 
> And lol fighting demons from hell with a flamethrower???



What's wrong with flamethrowers 



~Avant~ said:


> I picked up the book too, I'm midway through. The character are pretty bland and predictable for the most part so far, but apparently the series picks up in the following book.



It does get slightly better towards the end and in the 2nd book, yes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> What's wrong with flamethrowers



Well if we are going for a standard demon from hell then their natural element should be fire, so logically speaking they should be immuned to fire as well, right?


----------



## andrea (Nov 19, 2012)

Maybe you should read the book before making assumptions about what demons are and what their habitat is


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2012)

I would prefer a Dresden Files movie, but it does look kind of interesting.


----------



## Detective (Nov 20, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> I would prefer a Dresden Files movie, but it does look kind of interesting.



A Dresden Files film series is the movie franchise the urban fantasy genre and general viewing audience deserves, but not the one it needs right now. Because the current generation of casual fans are full of shitty taste.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> I would prefer a Dresden Files movie, but it does look kind of interesting.



If it had a good script, with Butcher writing quite a bit of it if not all, and a good director. 

Anyways, this movie might be decent.


----------



## ℛei (Nov 21, 2012)

Lysandra said:


> This thing has been all over my tumblr dash so I decided to read the first book. The book itself wasn't all that impressing and some characters are a bit one-dimensional, but I liked it nonetheless.
> 
> The movie looks promising, though. Definitely worth watching if only for the plot twist at the end



gonna read the first book...if I'll like it I'll continue reading

saw the trailer,looks awesome.Can't wait to watch it


----------



## andrea (Nov 21, 2012)

Managed to finish the second book. I have mixed feelings


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 21, 2012)

Meaning what exactly?


----------



## andrea (Nov 21, 2012)

Not sure if I liked it or not, or if it was better than the first one or not. It just... continued the story. Though not much actually happened.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 21, 2012)

I've read all the books except for the fifth one. They're OK, not terrible but nothing to rave about either. Isabelle and Magnus are the only characters I have any real liking for. I'm definitely going to see the movie but I don't think Jamie Campbell Bower is a fitting Jace, and his acting (in everything I've seen) is complete shit.


----------



## andrea (Nov 21, 2012)

I think JCB is a good fit. The best thing about the casting is that they picked people that actually look like 16-year-olds.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 27, 2012)

I was skeptical about Jaime Bower being Jace in this, but his looked fairly cool and convincing in the trailer. I hope he wont disappoint.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 27, 2012)

is this the one where the leads want to fuck cause there brother and sister then it turns out there not so they do?


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> is this the one where the leads *want to fuck cause there brother and sister* then it turns out there not so they do?


I don't know if that's a typo but the leads _don't_ want to fuck because of said circumstances.


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a lot of strong feelings about Cassandra Clare. I don't want to go into too much detail because I've ranted about her in the past, but she got her start writing Harry Potter fanfiction and was caught plagiarizing whole chunks from books/tv shows/movies. It was a huge scandal online, then she went underground for a while and returned with her debut novel, _City of Bones_, which bears a lot of similarities to other works of fiction (particularly those that she'd been caught plagiarizing from in the past). The parts of her writing that aren't liberally "inspired by" other works of fiction are just terribly written. Reading this book cost me precious moments of my life that I will never get back. I was made dumber by reading it.

So, no, I will not be seeing this movie.


----------



## andrea (Nov 27, 2012)

well a lot of books nowadays are very similar, most of them are rehashed ideas and plotlines anyway

did she really plagiarize word by word?


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 27, 2012)

I wanted to read this series but then I heard-



Jena said:


> I have a lot of strong feelings about Cassandra Clare. I don't want to go into too much detail because I've ranted about her in the past, but she got her start writing Harry Potter fanfiction and was caught plagiarizing whole chunks from books/tv shows/movies. It was a huge scandal online, then she went underground for a while and returned with her debut novel, _City of Bones_, which bears a lot of similarities to other works of fiction (particularly those that she'd been caught plagiarizing from in the past). The parts of her writing that aren't liberally "inspired by" other works of fiction are just terribly written. Reading this book cost me precious moments of my life that I will never get back. I was made dumber by reading it.
> 
> So, no, I will not be seeing this movie.



this and I dropped the thought.



Lysandra said:


> well a lot of books nowadays are very similar, most of them are rehashed ideas and plotlines anyway
> 
> did she really plagiarize word by word?



It's not like that. She really used some of books and she tried to defend herself by saying she was "inspired" by them. She really did plagiarize word by word. Someone made a huuuuuge manifesto on that topic .There were comparisons between the two books.It's also said that she used some parts of her "fanfictions" in her books. Meh, we're in a time where fanfiction authors become best-sellers so I don't expect less...

You can have a general idea about author from here:

Tolkiendrim.com


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 27, 2012)

For a minute I thought this was Mortal Engines


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but this seems messy trite and all over the place


----------



## Detective (Nov 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> I have a lot of strong feelings about Cassandra Clare. I don't want to go into too much detail because I've ranted about her in the past, but she got her start writing Harry Potter fanfiction and was caught plagiarizing whole chunks from books/tv shows/movies. It was a huge scandal online, then she went underground for a while and returned with her debut novel, _City of Bones_, which bears a lot of similarities to other works of fiction (particularly those that she'd been caught plagiarizing from in the past). The parts of her writing that aren't liberally "inspired by" other works of fiction are just terribly written. Reading this book cost me precious moments of my life that I will never get back. I was made dumber by reading it.
> 
> So, no, I will not be seeing this movie.



What caused you to read this incestual, mutated, retarded abomination of literary words, Jena? Was it a case of reading a train wreck, just to see how bad it was? Was it "Fly-Attracted-To-Light" syndrome?

Was it a lonely, Saturday, with nothing else to do?


----------



## Jena (Nov 27, 2012)

Detective said:


> What caused you to read this incestual, mutated, retarded abomination of literary words, Jena? Was it a case of reading a train wreck, just to see how bad it was? Was it "Fly-Attracted-To-Light" syndrome?
> 
> Was it a lonely, Saturday, with nothing else to do?



My friend had read the book and she gave it a glowing recommendation so I gave it a go. I didn't immediately recognize Cassandra Clare* as being the infamous author of "The Dracy Trilogy" while I was reading the book. The overal terribleness of the novel (and outstanding grammatical errors/criminal repetition of the same adjectives/bizarre metaphors--was her editor completely brain dead while reading this crap?) irked me, and I noticed a few similarities to other works of fiction (notably Harry Potter, Buffy, and Star Wars) but I wasn't sure if I was just unfairly comparing it or reading too much into it. After I finished the steaming pile of horse shit, I went online and realized HOLY SHIT CASSANDRA CLAIRE* IS THAT FANFIC AUTHOR THAT GOT CAUGHT PLAGERIZING and suddenly the book made much more sense.

*She used to go by Cassandra Claire, now it's Cassandra Clare. Not sure why she dropped the letter i in her pseudoname, but there you go.

Even if you somehow separate all the fanfic/plagiarism/inspiration issues, the book is not good. It never really explains the fantasy world it sets up (the main tool the characters use is something called a "steele" which apparently can do everything because the book never tells us what it can and can't do), the story is really just a random collection of scenes involving the same few characters, all the dialogue is absolutely indistinguishable (literally every character in this book is sarcastic and witty), there are some real wtf elements (such as a grown man and a teenage boy being romantically involved, because I guess statutory rape doesn't apply when they both have dicks), and the aforementioned mind-blowingly bad writing. It's not _50 Shades_ bad, but it's bad.


----------



## Detective (Nov 28, 2012)

Jena said:


> My friend had read the book and she gave it a glowing recommendation so I gave it a go. I didn't immediately recognize Cassandra Clare* as being the infamous author of "The Dracy Trilogy" while I was reading the book. The overal terribleness of the novel (and outstanding grammatical errors/criminal repetition of the same adjectives/bizarre metaphors--was her editor completely brain dead while reading this crap?) irked me, and I noticed a few similarities to other works of fiction (notably Harry Potter, Buffy, and Star Wars) but I wasn't sure if I was just unfairly comparing it or reading too much into it. After I finished the steaming pile of horse shit, I went online and realized HOLY SHIT CASSANDRA CLAIRE* IS THAT FANFIC AUTHOR THAT GOT CAUGHT PLAGERIZING and suddenly the book made much more sense.
> 
> *She used to go by Cassandra Claire, now it's Cassandra Clare. Not sure why she dropped the letter i in her pseudoname, but there you go.
> 
> Even if you somehow separate all the fanfic/plagiarism/inspiration issues, the book is not good. It never really explains the fantasy world it sets up (the main tool the characters use is something called a "steele" which apparently can do everything because the book never tells us what it can and can't do), the story is really just a random collection of scenes involving the same few characters, all the dialogue is absolutely indistinguishable (literally every character in this book is sarcastic and witty), there are some real wtf elements (such as a grown man and a teenage boy being romantically involved, because I guess statutory rape doesn't apply when they both have dicks), and the aforementioned mind-blowingly bad writing. It's not _50 Shades_ bad, but it's bad.



Self-Insert/Fantasy Mary-Stu Fiction? Gotcha.



*P.S:*


----------



## andrea (Nov 28, 2012)

well i didn't notice the similarities with other works, mostly because i didn't really get that caught up into the book

like jena said, it's not very well written


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 28, 2012)

Whoa had no idea about her past.


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> *She used to go by Cassandra Claire, now it's Cassandra Clare. Not sure why she dropped the letter i in her pseudoname, but there you go.



Probably because when you search for the old name her ugly past appears.


----------

